# 1949-50? schwinn for sale/parts?



## Nickinator (Aug 19, 2011)

Picked this up at a antique flea market today, needed the bike rack reflector, and it seemed to be a decent parts bike. Anyone need anything?
Hoping to recover my purchase price of $95, or I'll throw it on Craig's List ,
S/N F114456 (what year is this?) Also, head badge says World something??


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 19, 2011)

I'd give $100 plus shipping for the whole thing! v/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 19, 2011)

Noted. I'll let you know


----------



## derek4727 (Aug 19, 2011)

I want the stem, saddle, rack and wheelset


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 20, 2011)

*FYI- build date 6/13/1949*

Hi All, Hoping to sell the whole bike to one person if possible. I have gotten comments that it is worth up to $350 from people who don't actually need it, but not trying to get rich,  just want to pass it along within a few days- not much room in my garage (car hates to sit outside 
If anyone is interested in the whole bike, please pm me with your offer. I can package it up and ship for actual cost (Fedex?). 
Otherwise I will post the individual parts here, maybe Monday or so. Thanks! 
(PS- This is funding my teenager's new love of old bikes- Mom is out of $$!!)
-Nickinator's mom


----------



## frank 81 (Aug 20, 2011)

Sent You a pm


----------



## Derek-on-the-go (Aug 20, 2011)

Be a darn shame to part that beauty out , IMO.


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 20, 2011)

Derek-on-the-go said:


> Be a darn shame to part that beauty out , IMO.



Yep I agree- so you should buy this! $200 + shipping, all yours.


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 23, 2011)

*Still Available!*

Update- Had a few people tell me they wanted it for sure, then never sent the $, so this bike is still available!  
(I have noted those of you that have pm'd about parts, still trying to sell the whole bike, will give it another few days.)


----------



## Schweirdo (Aug 26, 2011)

*I want it*

Pm sent. Let me know


----------

